# Looking for my first Bench Plane



## benl.1036 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm 18 and I am just starting to purchase some of my own tools and starting a small workshop in the garage. One essential tool at this point is a bench plane, but the prices are crazy high for me (minimum $100 for a quality plane). Where do you guys buy planes? I have seen some good deals on ebay for planes like Stanley No. 5's and such, they just need to be cleaned. Is an old Bailey plane like that still usable after restoration or are they more for collecting? I am capable of restoring it myself if need be. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

You can absolutely restore old bench planes. Look around the old threads in the Hand Tools section and you're sure to find some examples.

I've fixed up a Bailey # 5 and two #4s. I find it fairly easy and tremendously satisfying.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

benl.1036 said:


> I'm 18 and I am just starting to purchase some of my own tools and starting a small workshop in the garage. One essential tool at this point is a bench plane, but the prices are crazy high for me (minimum $100 for a quality plane). Where do you guys buy planes? I have seen some good deals on ebay for planes like Stanley No. 5's and such, they just need to be cleaned. Is an old Bailey plane like that still usable after restoration or are they more for collecting? I am capable of restoring it myself if need be. Thanks in advance!


Yes, many old planes, even what most folks would consider rust buckets are able to be restored.

Search on the forum, many threads, some are mine.

This is one example. I still have these planes. The planes in this thread are now able to plane wood as the original design of the tool.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/latest-rust-bucket-planes-46494/

I have a No. 5 Type 9 restoration almost complete and a later No 5.

The planes I have found need more than being cleaned. I have restored a number of planes and so far each plane needed more than cleaning to get the plane to a condition to be able to plane a piece of wood.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Cleaning them up seems a lot harder than it is. I've restored quite a few and use them all the time.

I would recommend highly an old stanley 5 and a 65 or 65 1/2 low angle block plane. These are the ones I use on nearly everything I make. 

Wehn looking for a plane to clean, keep an eye out for ones with surface rust and dirty. If you see any bubbles - anything pimpling above the rest of the surfaces, this would indicate pitting of the metal. Always check to make sure there is plenty cutter left and check for cracks and broken pieces. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

A Bailey plane is more than just usable. Its on of the best tools you can get for the money. I've got many I've paid $5 for. They work as well as or better than the $100+ models.

Take a look at my restore blog and look through Dave's restore blogs he posted above. Feel free to post any questions or ping me off line. Just be careful. I started about the same way, and .... well, its blossomed.

Look for a #4 or #5. Get a vintage brand name, like Stanley-Bailey, Sargent, Wards Master, Union, Millers falls, Seigley, and there are many more that were quality planes.


----------



## benl.1036 (Nov 15, 2011)

There seems to be a consensus forming! I think I'll check out some flea markets or yards sales first, then resort to the internet if need be. Thank you all.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I've just recently got into restoring old bench planes. If you're patient, there are good deals out there on eBay. Definitely make use of all the info on this forum pertaining to hand planes, and do some research online so you know what you're bidding on. There's a lot of junk out there as well.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good advice on the old planes. I have many including a #4 Bailey my dad gave me when I was 14 (I'm 72) and it gets used almost daily. Don and Dave are experts in this field so listen to what they say.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I started with Wood River #5 that cost about $150. They're not quite like lie nielsen planes but everyone I've talked to has liked theirs. To me it seems like they have a little more weight and sturdiness behind them than the stanleys. That being said I have bought several Stanleys from ebay and have loved those so either way is a good place to start. 

The first time I bought a plane the majoriyt of the cost wasn't from the plane but was from the two norton water stones and the veritas honing guide. Do you have plans on sharpening?


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

For user planes the hock replacement blades are awesome. I put one in an old #5 an it produced great results right out of the box. They are a little thicker than vintage.


----------

